# Penny- 1yr



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Penny the Vizsla, she's turned 1yr old 6 days ago  Finally got around to setting up the backdrop& taking a few sweet photos of her. I figured I'd share my favorite with you guys


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very nice picture, photography your hobby? 
What lens, f stop, lighting.. 

I like fixed lenses


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a great photograph.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks ..I forgot I posted here!
Canon 7D, 40mm 2.8. Shot with natural light.. I love fixed lenses  I just ditched my two zooms in honor of an 85mm& 50mm. Waiting on their arrival


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

And to show off the smartest little Vizsla in all the lands, here she is doing a full Starters Jumpers course with a few minor changes ..no chute& ditched 2 jumps for a teeter& a table!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm_ht0JLYbM


----------

